# Povos da Iberia



## duero (7 Jun 2011 às 18:46)

*Re: Diversidade climática*

Es cierto que el tema se alejo del origen, mas creo que también es interesante el tema genético, pues ayuda a desentrañar la historia, a veces confirma la historia y a veces crea nuevas hipotesis históricas.

Tal vez el tema de las poblaciones esté mejor en un nuevo topic en off-topic.

No es cuestión de racismo sino de conocimiento historico, pues es una ayuda para el estudio de la historia.

EJEMPLO DE ELLO: En la península ibérica existe un porcentaje de Haplogrupo G de un 1-2%.

Es extraño en poblaciones europeas occidentales, sin embargo es muy común en pueblos del CAUCASO. 

La única manera de que ese haplogrupo llegara fue con los VANDALOS Y ALANOS, y en mucho menor número los GODOS (estuvieron en Ucrania, antes de venir a la península).

Con analisis geneticos podemos saber lo siguiente:

- porcentaje de población vandala e alana que llegara a la península.

- lugares donde se asentaran.

Por lo que parece el gen G existe en Lisboa y zona central portuguesa, pero apenas existe en el Noreste de Portugal en Tras os montes (los suevos no tenían este gen).

Gracias a eso sabemos que vandalos y alanos ocuparon la zona de Lisboa pero no se asentaron en el Noreste portugues.

La genética confirmo las hipotesis históricas en este caso.


Sin embargo por veces, la genética descubre cosas que no imaginabamos.


En la costa Norte de Galicia existe lugares donde hay un 15-20% del gen J, un gen mediterraneo asociado a griegos y fenicios.

Es la zona con mas porcentaje de ese gen, mas que Valencia o Baleares, sin embargo, es muy escaso en el interior de Galicia.

Nadie sabe el motivo, pero entonces hay que investigar, y nacen otras hipotesis históricas.


Por otra parte, creo que aqui se confundio GENOTIPO con FENOTIPO.

Los pueblos balcanicos tienen un fenotipo muy similar al nuestro (aunque mas altos), pero en colores de cabello, piel y ojos son muy similares a nosotros. Sin embargo geneticamente tenemos poca relación con ellos.

Por contra los irlandeses y británicos son mas claros en sus colores, pero geneticamente son pueblos muy cercanos a nosotros.

Efectivamente, geneticamente estamos mas cerca de británicos, irlandeses y franceses que de italianos (excepto los del Noroeste) y griegos.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Jun 2011 às 20:57)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



duero disse:


> Es cierto que el tema se alejo del origen, mas creo que también es interesante el tema genético, pues ayuda a desentrañar la historia, a veces confirma la historia y a veces crea nuevas hipotesis históricas.
> 
> Tal vez el tema de las poblaciones esté mejor en un nuevo topic en off-topic.
> 
> ...



Parte de lo que estás diciendo es incorrecto.
El haplogrupo J no es de origen griego, sino de Oriente Próximo, siendo países como Siria y Jordania donde alcanza su máxima extensión. Lógicamente en Grecia hay mayor proporción de J que en la península ibérica, por estar Grecia mucho más cerca de Oriente Próximo. Pero el marcardor J no se originó en Grecia.
En la península ibérica está más extendido el marcador E que el J. El E es de origen norteafricano, siendo el Sahara (interior de Argelia) donde alcanza mayor pureza con más de un 80%. 
Estamos más próximos genéticamente a los italianos que a los irlandeses. Sólo hay que ver los gráficos. El gráfico de la península ibérica tiene los mismos marcadores geneticos que el italiano, sólo varía en la proporción. Sí que hay más diferencia con el griego, aunque básicamente tenemos los mismos marcadores. Tenemos marcadores E, G, J y K exactamente igual que en Italia y Grecia, y que prácticamente no existen en las Islas Británicas. La única excepción es el País Vasco, que esos sí coinciden con los galeses genéticamente.
Luego está el tema de los parecidos físicos, que no siempre coincide con la genética. No he estado en los Balcanes, aunque sí en Atenas. La mayoría de los españoles (gallegos incluidos) se confunden antes con un griego que con un irlandés. Habrá algunos españoles que parezcan irlandeses, pero eso es la excepción, no la regla, y la mayoría de los españoles se parecen mucho más físicamente a un italiano y a un griego que a un irlandés/inglés. 





Aquí tenemos el mapa de distribución del marcador E (concretamente la subvariedad EM-81 o E1b1b1b, que es la más abundante en la península ibérica).


----------



## belem (7 Jun 2011 às 21:56)

SocioMeteo disse:


> e?afinal sempre existe uma Connection entre A Irlanda e a PI???!!!!




Sim,  é uma conexão, que explica a existência de pessoas com traços «latinos»  na Irlanda e no País de Gales, tal como a existência de pessoas da China ou de Angola por cá... 




SocioMeteo disse:


> acho graça você queixar-se dos meus graficos e mapas, e depois por aqui outros que até acabam por reforçar aquilo que defendo alias a nivel de cõr dos olhos o mapa que postou demonstra que o nosso territorio tem uma incidência grande de olhos claros tão grande como em França e superior a quase toda a Italia LOl acaba por me dar razão!!!!




Mas onde é que eu me queixei do seu mapa,  apenas referi que convém usar mais do que uma fonte, que é para confrontarmos as diferentes fontes ( e como já pode ver, mesmo a sua fonte não apoia muito o seu ponto de vista, como já outras pessoas lhe vieram aqui explicar detalhadamente ( com as quais concordo)).
Sabe que aqui nós queremos é informar-nos e não ficar pegados a um papel , como se fosse algo para ser idolatrado.

Só encontrou esse pormenor dos olhos numa fonte ( que apenas abrange uma pequena área de Portugal) e ignora todos os outros artigos e fontes postadas?
Não sou racista, a minha família tem diferentes raças e origens, nem sequer somos todos portugueses, mas a nós nos parece evidente que a maior parte dos portugueses, são latinos fenotipicamente.


----------



## duero (7 Jun 2011 às 23:59)

_"Parte de lo que estás diciendo es incorrecto.
El haplogrupo J no es de origen griego, sino de Oriente Próximo, siendo países como Siria y Jordania donde alcanza su máxima extensión. Lógicamente en Grecia hay mayor proporción de J que en la península ibérica, por estar Grecia mucho más cerca de Oriente Próximo. Pero el marcardor J no se originó en Grecia.
En la península ibérica está más extendido el marcador E que el J. El E es de origen norteafricano, siendo el Sahara (interior de Argelia) donde alcanza mayor pureza con más de un 80%. 
Estamos más próximos genéticamente a los italianos que a los irlandeses. Sólo hay que ver los gráficos. El gráfico de la península ibérica tiene los mismos marcadores geneticos que el italiano, sólo varía en la proporción. Sí que hay más diferencia con el griego, aunque básicamente tenemos los mismos marcadores. Tenemos marcadores E, G, J y K exactamente igual que en Italia y Grecia, y que prácticamente no existen en las Islas Británicas. La única excepción es el País Vasco, que esos sí coinciden con los galeses genéticamente.
Luego está el tema de los parecidos físicos, que no siempre coincide con la genética. No he estado en los Balcanes, aunque sí en Atenas. La mayoría de los españoles (gallegos incluidos) se confunden antes con un griego que con un irlandés. Habrá algunos españoles que parezcan irlandeses, pero eso es la excepción, no la regla, y la mayoría de los españoles se parecen mucho más físicamente a un italiano y a un griego que a un irlandés/inglés." _




Yo no dije que el haplotipo J fuera de origen griego, dije que el haplotipo J se asocia a griegos y fenicios.

En todos los lugares de la península el haplotipo dominante sin duda alguna es el R1b, absolutamente en toda la península.


Las diferencias vienen dadas por la cantidad de ese haplotipo y por el porcentaje de los demás.

Es entonces cuando surgen las diferencias, y así hay lugares donde el segundo es el E3b, en otros lugares es el I y en otros lugares puede ser el J.


----------



## duero (8 Jun 2011 às 00:18)

ESTUDIOS MAS RECIENTES.

Cuanto mayor es el número de individuos a estudiar mas posibilidades hay de que aparezcan los genes "minoritarios", esos que tienen muy poca población. En lugares como Irlanda han encontrado los mismos genes que en el resto de Europa, aunque en menor proporción, si.


----------



## duero (8 Jun 2011 às 01:10)

Hay varios estudios y los porcentajes varian en algunos casos bastante, pero basicamente siempre son parecidos, después de analizar varios estudios se ha llegado a cifras aproximadas cuyos porcentajes serían los siguientes:

R1b

Gales...........85%
Irlanda.........80%
Escocia........75%
Inglaterra.....71%
Holanda........70%
*ESPAÑA.......70%*
Francia........66%
*PORTUGAL....64%*
Belgica.........60%
Suiza...........50%
Dinamarca.....45%
Alemania.......44%
Italia............42%
Islandia.........40%
Austria.........38%
Rep. Checa....35%
Eslovaquia.....34%
Noruega........27%
Suecia..........21%
Eslovenia......20%
Hungría.........18%
Rumania........17%
Bulgaria.........17%
Grecia...........16%
Albania..........16%
Polonia.........15%
Letonia........14%
Croacia........13%
Bielorusia......10%
Estonia..........8%
Serbia...........8%
Ucrania.........6%
Rusia (rusos)..5%
Lituania.........5%
Finlandia........2%



FUERA DE EUROPA

Armenia........30%
Georgia.........23%
Turquía.........19%
Argelia..........10%
Marruecos.......6%


Estonia.........


----------



## belem (16 Jun 2011 às 17:07)

Os movimentos migratórios podem explicar esses resultados.
Para falarmos dos habitantes originais da P. Ibérica ( mais antigos diria) o assunto já aumenta de complexidade.


----------



## duero (2 Set 2011 às 09:34)

Quería comentar sobre un tema que apareció hace tiempo aquí.

Hablaba de la estatura de los portugueses e incluso se decia que no había personas muy altas en Ibería.

Es cierto que no destacamos por nuestra altura, pero quiero dejar aquí un link.

Ha comenzado esta semana el Eurobasket, y aquí pueden ver como hay hasta 6 portugueses que alcanzan 2:05 de estatura, aunque uno es caboverdiano si.

Como se puede ver no es tan estranho encontrar personas asi.

Solo tienen que dar a la bandera de Portugal y ver a los jugadores y al equipo, donde aparecen sus estaturas.

http://www.eurobasket2011.com/en/ci...ZI6EoANOrUf9le2.season_2011.roundID_7526.html


----------



## duero (2 Set 2011 às 09:38)

Es notable como los mas altos nacieran en el 84 y en el 89 mientras los mas bajos nacieran en los inicios de los años 70s.

Los mas altos son los mas jovenes.

Esto demuestra lo siguiente:

1. EL CAMBIO ACONTECIDO EN PORTUGAL EN LA CALIDAD DE VIDA, PUES LOS NACIDOS EN LOS 70s SON MAS BAJOS QUE LOS JUGADORES MAS JOVENES NACIDOS EN LOS 80s.

2. CIERTO QUE LA ESTATURA BAJA EN IBERIA ES EN PARTE GENETICA, PERO LA GRAN DIFERENCIA CON EUROPA ERA DEBIDO A UN TEMA DE DESARROLLO ECONÓMICO Y CALIDAD EN LA VIDA, PUES LAS NUEVAS GENERACIONES MUESTRAN UN AUMENTO DE ESTATURA IMPORTANTE.


----------



## duero (2 Set 2011 às 09:41)

4	António Tavares 	G 	1.84 	10.12.1975 	Barreiro (POR)  
5	Jose Costa  	PG 	1.88 	08.12.1973 	Figueira da Foz (POR)  
6	Miguel Minhava 	G 	1.98 	05.11.1983 	Lisboa (POR)  
7	Fernando Sousa 	PF 	1.92 	07.12.1981 	Coimbra (POR)  
8	*Cláudio Fonseca C 	2.06 	22.01.1989 	Lisboa (POR)  *
9	Filipe da Silva 	PG 	1.93 	30.11.1979 	Guimaraes (POR)  
10	Carlos Andrade 	SF 	1.98 	27.04.1978 	N. S. De Graca (CPV)  
11	José Silva 	        SF 	1.94 	16.04.1989 	Barreiro (POR)  
12	Elvis Evora   	C 	2.05 	04.02.1978 	Cabo Verde (POR)  
13	*Marco Goncalves C 	2.06 	22.04.1984 	Pombal (POR) * 
14	Miguel Miranda 	C 	2.05 	09.10.1978 	Porto (POR)  
15	Joao Santos 	PF 	2.04 	15.06.1979 	Lisbon (POR)


----------



## duero (2 Set 2011 às 09:42)

Los dos únicos jugadores que no superan el 1'90 nacieran en 1973 y 1975, uno de los dos jugadores de 2'06 naciera en 1989.


----------



## duero (29 Jun 2012 às 00:52)

belem disse:


> Os movimentos migratórios podem explicar esses resultados.
> Para falarmos dos habitantes originais da P. Ibérica ( mais antigos diria) o assunto já aumenta de complexidade.



*BELEM TENÍA RAZÓN. *

ESTA NOTICIA ES DE HOY.

*GENOMA HUMANO MAS ANTIGUO DE LA PREHISTORIA EN EUROPA.*

El segundo genoma de la prehistoria tras el de la momia OTZI, el hombre de hielo de los Alpes. Solo que en este caso se trata de dos individuos.

En 2006 se descubrieron restos humanos en la Cordillera Cantábrica, en la provincia de LEÓN. 

Tienen 7000 años, 2000 años mas que OTZI, la momia congelada que encontraran en los Alpes hace unos años. 

Estos restos son los mas antiguos a los que han realizado pruebas de ADN y la conclusión es bastante sorprendente.

NO HAY RELACIÓN ALGUNA ENTRE ESOS RESTOS Y LOS ACTUALES POBLADORES IBÉRICOS.¡¡¡¡¡¡

Las poblaciones mas cercanas genéticamente a esos cazadores de hace 7000 años son LAS POBLACIONES DEL NORTE DE EUROPA¡¡¡¡¡¡


ENLACES A LA NOTICIA

http://www.abc.es/20120628/ciencia/abci-recuperan-genoma-cazadores-hace-201206281459.html

http://www.libertaddigital.com/cien...ano-mas-antiguo-de-la-prehistoria-1276462578/

http://www.elmundo.es/accesible/elmundo/2012/06/28/castillayleon/1340905888.html



LA CONSERVACIÓN EN BUEN ESTADO SE DEBE A QUE SE ENCONTRABAN EN UNA CUEVA DE LA CORDILLERA CANTÁBRICA EN UN AMBIENTE MUY FRIO.


----------

